# Cherche icone clé USB Lacie iamakey



## Smaxintosh (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je m'en remets a vous et a ma chance ... J'ai perdu l'icone de ma clé Lacie (qui est normalement celle d'une clé) en la formatant. Je voulais donc savoir si quelqu'un possédait aussi cette clé et aurait la gentillesse de me renvoyer le PNG ... (ou le icns peu importe)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Une autre ...

À l'avenir merci d'utiliser le fil dédié.


----------



## Juluo2 (19 Octobre 2010)

Voici les icônes originales (heureusement que je fait des sauvegardes) : http://urpix.fr/files/dflgb1u435v3i851b6k5.ico [Enregistrer la cible sous...]


----------



## ayekt (28 Septembre 2011)

Après avoir repris contact auprès de Juluo2, il m'a redonné un lien fonctionnel vers l'icône ! Le voici :

http://rgls.it/GT

Merci à lui !


----------

